# Carbon rod generating CO2 systems



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Most CO2 generators are fermentation-based (non pressurized) or pressurized (CO2 tank and regulator) and there are these things that react carbon rods to generate CO2:

http://www.aquariumguys.com/carboplus.html

Does anyone have any experience with these?

W


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't, but from what I have read they aren't efficient enough for big aquariums and oft times more expensive than pressurized (which works better and is, for the most part, easier to setup and use).

Based on that, I would say don't bother, but again, I have never used a system such as that.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It's a "yet to be perfected" technology and as Chris said, it's more expensive in the long run.
In addition to that, I've heard horror stories about it crashing the pH killing off all the fish. It's needs a pH detector to shut the thing down to prevent it from crashing the pH.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

i wanted to add that i have also heard horrible things from no less than four people about this product.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

*oh. thought they sounded TGTBT.*

I read a few people complaining on other online forums that the carbon rods apparently disintegrate quickly (flake away in chunks), break completely, and algae build up is a continual problem on them, and so they're a nasty mess in any "live tank" situation.

I think I'll start off as a noob with some root tabs (prosper? excel? something?) or some bio-available carbon source additives.

What do you suggest a CO2 noob should do if I'm considering a planted tank or a grow only tank? I don't mind using a fermentation based system or a small CO2 pressurized thing. I'd like it to be low budget (less than $100 a year) to keep my planted tanks alive and healthy, if that's indeed possible. Otherwise I might just give up on planting my admittedly small tanks (20g/30g) for now, and stick to plastic.

W


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I read a few people complaining on other online forums that the carbon rods apparently disintegrate quickly (flake away in chunks), break completely, and algae build up is a continual problem on them, and so they're a nasty mess in any "live tank" situation.
> 
> I think I'll start off as a noob with some root tabs (prosper? excel? something?) or some bio-available carbon source additives.
> 
> ...


Honestly, in your situation, if you ONLY have a 20G size, you can get away with fermented.

Get the HAGEN co2 kit. Its like forty bux tops- and its a proven decently stable system. You must stay on top of it a lot- and be a dilligent doser and tester, but it will work for you and be in your budget.

For a higher budget, of course as you know co2 pressurised is the best and you cant beat it. This will cost you a lot more for all the parts you need. atleast $400 to start and then the cost of upkeep and refills thereafter.

For a 20G though you can get away with the hagen kit. It includes diffuser/bubble ladder, fermenting can, packets, and tube.

All the foods and carbon sources (I think excel is crapp but thats my opinion not most peoples) will be a joke compared to actual CO2.

Of course, dosing co2- you want GOOD Co2 test, oxygen test, pH test, kH test.

And make sure you have a rock solid understanding of what pH actually is (the ionization of hydrogen and oxygen), how it works and interacts with kH, and how oxygen and co2 affect both.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The CarboPlus sytem will be more costly longterm. As convenient it is that you can change the bars, the metal contact of the compression "V" spring to the metal electrode body will corrode and have to purchase as whole new electrode. Last I remember, the bars retail were ~$50ea and ~$100 for the electrode unit. 

It also affects water chem to a certain extent as the scale that builds up on the metal electrode meaning that the water column is losing Ca, Mg and carbonates from the elecrolytic process to create CO2. One also has to regularly clean off the scale deposits off the electrode. As the carbon bar wears thin, the gap b/w the bar and metal electrode increases and the electrolytic process/CO2 production decreases.

When I worked @BA/YS and set-up and maintained the planted BF displays, I went through 2 electrode units in a year on each aquarium and quite a few carbon bars when cleaning off the scale build-up on the metal portion of the electrode. Each display would cost ~$300/year just so the plants get CO2. Looking at total cost of ownership, it's much more expensive to use the CarboPlus system than a compressed CO2 gas system. A 10lb CO2 system will be ~$400 but refills are ~$10-15 every 1-2 years.

JME/2C


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Wilson, that was good solid info.

A 30G might justify a Co2 kit. But a 20G is hard to push the idea in my opinion. Unless you're going for a planted tank contest or it's a show piece.

If you're a beginner wanting to try it out. Go with the ferment DIY method. You'll get lots of experience from playing around with that.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> If you're a beginner wanting to try it out. Go with the ferment DIY method. You'll get lots of experience from playing around with that.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The Hagen CO2 yeast system is a good place to start for smaller planted pursuits and the initial investment is very affordable. Just take your time handling the exhausted sugar/yeast solution...after the first few times changing the sugar/yeast solution, it's not a pleasant smell. 

I suggest two bottles/reactor vessels on rotation. Every 2 or so changes, wash it out w/a mild bleach solution and let dry upside down. Use the second container for the new batch of sugar/yeast solution. Once dried, cap and store to prevent contaminants so that one gets the strong bread like smell when it's poured down the drain. When there are other contaminants after the fermentation process, it's pretty FUNKY!!!

JM2C/E/HTH


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Honestly though, for what you pay for you get a tube, a ladder and a container for like $40. Why not make your own for $5?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Stewart said:


> Honestly though, for what you pay for you get a tube, a ladder and a container for like $40. Why not make your own for $5?


Well the kit has a reduced error rate because of the exact volumes of everything involved.

Also if you DIY you don't get the ladder... that's another five or ten dollars right there. And airline. Maybe two bucks...

Consider you need to DRINK the 7-UP before you can use the bottle... that's like another $1.50-$2.00 right there. So you're not really saving much lmao


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

To introduce a proper amount of co2 in, let's say a 20g tank with those things takes 2-3 of them though =P


----------

